# Help Mac OS X Server !!!



## Marcus (20 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour tous le monde. Quelqu'un saurait il si c possible de faire dans jaguar server une borne airport logicielle comme dans jaguar "normal". En effet ya plus l'onglet internet dans le tableau de bord partage. D'avance merci
je suis grave en galere la !!!!!
Mon mail : marcus@hydromail.com
AIM / iChat : happyibook
Marcus


----------

